# Most feeler and sensor NT.



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)

SouDesuNyan said:


> Most S: (ENTJ = INTP) > (ENTP = INTJ)
> Most F: (ENTP = INTJ) > (INTP = ENTJ)
> 
> It's in the ordering from MBTI, so this is pretty much a fact if you assume MBTI is true.


Yes, _very_ generally.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Most feeler - ENTP
Most sensor - INTP


----------



## etienneargot (Dec 3, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> That's what I was getting at in a previous post about the function order. The inferior function is most "unstable", least used, most repressed etc. I think there may be a difference in who is more of a feeler, more of a sensor depending on how we're defining those things and how integrated the inferior function is. It's possible that the less integrated it is, the more influence it has.
> 
> Since NT's don't prefer F use, for example they may end up being more emotionally labile than F users. Does that mean they're more "Feeler" than Feelers?


Maybe... I think when we do let out emotion it's much more raw than that of Feelers. But I think it's not a matter of degree. Feelers are less rational in their desicions but use their emotions more rationally. I guess it's all abou perspective. Also, I think we should remember the big five factor which doesn't present in the mbti: neuroticism. A neirotic NT will possibly be percieved as more emotional than a stable NF.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

etienneargot said:


> Feelers are less rational in their desicions but use their emotions more rationally.


Yeah, I'm still trying to wrap my head around how they accomplish that, haha.

I think emotions end up coming out more raw when they're repressed... which can lead to neuroticism. I was seeing a therapist once who said I was "splitting" my emotions. http://changingminds.org/disciplines/psychoanalysis/concepts/splitting.htm


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Bitterself said:


> I "stole" the idea from this thread http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/789858-nf-type-most-guided-reason.html
> In my opinion, ENTJs are the most sensory among the NTs (because of their Te).
> As for the most feeler type, I'm not sure if it is INTJ or ENTP.


This depends a lot on enneagram type as well. As a 4, I'm more of a feeler than the average INTJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Most feeler - entp- I find most of the entp individuals that I've encountered in real life or online to be quite emotionally aware (in a good way)
Most sensor - entj ( se is quite prominent in Entj ) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

From a functional standpoint:

*ENTP* & *INTJ* are tied at "most-feeler". (Tertiary Feeling, Fe & Fi, respectively)

*ENTJ* & *INTP* are tied at "most-sensor". (Tertiary Sensing, Se & Si, respectively)

I would argue that _naturally_, extroverted functions are more "outwardly-expressed" than their introverted counterparts. 

If this is so: 

*ENTP* would be generally perceived to be the "most-feeler".

*ENTJ* would be generally perceived to be the "most-sensor".

However, it is worth mentioning that just because something is more outwardly-expressed, it does not mean that it is stronger. It can be difficult for other people to observe something that is more contained, so as a result they will assume that it is "less-significant".


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

By my current knowledge, I'd say ENTPs are the most emotionally expressive, INTJs are the most "sensitive," ENTJs are the most sensory (they're known to actually leave the house every once in a while), and INTPs are the darkest/most inside of their head.

Most emotionally expressive:

1. ENTP (Gets sucked into the Fe of the outside world, but doesn't know much about how they personally feel)

2. INTJ (Knows how they feel about most things and will share it with you only if you're deemed worthy)

3. ENTJ (Prideful, doesn't display much anything at all, save for a smirk and the occassional flash of anger)

4. INTP (Apathetic towards most things of the outside world)


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Most feeler - ENTP
> Most sensor - INTP


This


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

goodthankyou said:


> I think Fi is deeper than Fe. So yeah I vote INTJ.


I am sure it is like Ti vs Te, Te is for organizing things, but Ti is deep thinking. Fi, from what I know, is what you personally and other feel, while Fe is what is need to be felt and how others feel. 

I guess, for me its perspective. are you taking about the person, or how they look as a person. about the person, fi, and perspective from others, fe


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

On the whole, INTPs tend to be the most sensor-like. 

None of the types are more prone to be "feeler-like", that tends to be more down to individual variation and experience.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

Somebody please hold me


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Snowy Leopard said:


> On the whole, INTPs tend to be the most sensor-like.
> 
> None of the types are more prone to be "feeler-like", that tends to be more down to individual variation and experience.


oh my gosh im probably like the opposite end of being a sensor. My ENTP dad says Im in tuned with details....
I think he is talking about how I am so sick of missing over so much, so I force myself to become obsessed over it


----------



## There4GoEye (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, sensory junky = ENTJ
Most emo = INTJ
Warmest? ENTP
Most inward-focused? INTP

All of these are caused by the undue motivational influence of the tert function.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

ENTJs tend to be the most practical
INTJs are secretly very much in-tune with their emotions


----------



## dawnriddler (Sep 14, 2016)

Lucyyy said:


> Most feeler NT: INTJ


I think it also depends if they are assertive or turbulent, turbulent ones tends to be quite the drama queens.


----------

